# Christian Dogs



## Death Angel

Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;


----------



## fncceo

All dogs go to heaven.


----------



## skye

sweet babies!


----------



## Death Angel

fncceo said:


> All dogs go to heaven.



“If there are no *dogs* in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.”


----------



## bullwinkle

Death Angel said:


> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;


How do you know this is a Christian prayer?  Could it not be Hindu or Buddhist or any of many bedtime prayers said by children the world over?


----------



## Death Angel

bullwinkle said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this is a Christian prayer?  Could it not be Hindu or Buddhist or any of many bedtime prayers said by children the world over?
Click to expand...

Apparently you didn't watch the video.


----------



## fncceo

bullwinkle said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this is a Christian prayer?  Could it not be Hindu or Buddhist or any of many bedtime prayers said by children the world over?
Click to expand...


It's not a Jewish prayer ... we don't pray on our knees.


----------



## Pogo

Death Angel said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this is a Christian prayer?  Could it not be Hindu or Buddhist or any of many bedtime prayers said by children the world over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you didn't watch the video.
Click to expand...


I did.  Dood mumbling something about asking his dad to help him not chase the neighbor's cat.

Weirdos.


----------



## flacaltenn

fncceo said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this is a Christian prayer?  Could it not be Hindu or Buddhist or any of many bedtime prayers said by children the world over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a Jewish prayer ... we don't pray on our knees.
Click to expand...


Lighten up Mordechai -- Reform Temples do Pet Blessings also.... LOL....



Might ONLY be an issue if your blessed pet is a Pot Belly pig...


----------



## Moonglow

fncceo said:


> All dogs go to heaven.


Yes but they lose the ability to lick their genitals and shit...


----------



## Moonglow

Death Angel said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All dogs go to heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there are no *dogs* in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.”
Click to expand...

A guy from Oklahoma said that Claremore actually..Will Rogers.


----------



## fncceo

Moonglow said:


> Yes but they lose the ability to lick their genitals



Would it still be heaven?


----------



## Moonglow

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but they lose the ability to lick their genitals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it still be heaven?
Click to expand...

Oh hell no...


----------



## BULLDOG

Sure, but each dog thinks their owner is the one true God.


----------



## Nosmo King

I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.

Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
No
Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?

I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?


----------



## BULLDOG

Nosmo King said:


> I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.
> 
> Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
> No
> Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?
> 
> I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?



According to the religious nuts here, she would go to hell if she didn't know the difference.


----------



## toobfreak

Death Angel said:


> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;




Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.


----------



## emilynghiem

bullwinkle said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this is a Christian prayer?  Could it not be Hindu or Buddhist or any of many bedtime prayers said by children the world over?
Click to expand...


Dear bullwinkle
As long as we are praying in unity in the spirit of Universal "Peace and Justice for All" that is the same as the Universal message of Christ Jesus bringing Justice and Peace to all humanity.

What makes the difference is whether we are praying in agreement in Christ for all humanity universally, or rejecting/excluding one group or another which is no longer universal. The authority of Christ Jesus as the divine law of "Restorative Justice" fulfills ALL paths, including Buddhism and Hinduism and natural laws of the nontheist secular gentiles, as long as we agree to receive universal truth in this spirit of peace and justice or "equal justice for all."

If we do not forgive and include others, we will not be forgiven and included but "cut out" the same way we "cut out" other people.


----------



## Death Angel

Moonglow said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All dogs go to heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If there are no *dogs* in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guy from Oklahoma said that Claremore actually..Will Rogers.
Click to expand...

I know. That's why it was in quotes


----------



## Death Angel

toobfreak said:


> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them. Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them. Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity. They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves. They don't need us.


Kinda like what you would become if God stopped looking out for you.

Lighten up. Just a cute dog thread. "Deep analysis" not needed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Nosmo King said:


> I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.
> 
> Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
> No
> Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?
> 
> I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?



"like a fun"?

"play dad"?

fidtm"?

"ov r"?

"t n"

"no peaking"?

You really need to stop the mind-altering substances when you post!

My dog types better than this!


----------



## Lysistrata

Dog is God spelled backwards. In view of all of the religious bickering currently going on in the world, sometimes I think that dogs know better than we do.


----------



## Likkmee

toobfreak said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
Click to expand...

Maybe send the dog over to San Fran or LA to give lessons to the humans ?


----------



## Pogo

Lysistrata said:


> Dog is God spelled backwards. In view of all of the religious bickering currently going on in the world, sometimes I think that dogs know better than we do.



"Dog is my copilot".


----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
Click to expand...


So true.  Cats are way more independent.

Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.


----------



## Nosmo King

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.
> 
> Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
> No
> Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?
> 
> I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "like a fun"?
> 
> "play dad"?
> 
> fidtm"?
> 
> "ov r"?
> 
> "t n"
> 
> "no peaking"?
> 
> You really need to stop the mind-altering substances when you post!
> 
> My dog types better than this!
Click to expand...

How do you know my dog didn't post this?


----------



## Likkmee

Pogo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
Click to expand...

Probably from drinkin Heineken


----------



## Pogo

Likkmee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably from drinkin Heineken
> 
> View attachment 259015
Click to expand...


Actually what that indicates is that when the flood hit the fan, the stock left over that nobody had bought was Heine.

I think Abita's more popular.

Besides which, cats are notoriously poor at opening beer bottles.


----------



## Lysistrata

Pogo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
Click to expand...


I'm so glad that you found Hector. Cats know how to hunt their own protein, and you two weren't around to share it with. I've had more than one rodent dropped at my feet, and once a chipmonk. Cats will share if they like you. I had one cat who caught a mouse who had sneaked into the house. When I didn't act interested, she took it into the dining room. When I went in to clean up meese's pieces, there wasn't a bit. I said "and the tail, too?" Then she went to where the mouse had come into the house and sat there for days waiting for the next one.


----------



## Pogo

Lysistrata said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that you found Hector. Cats know how to hunt their own protein, and you two weren't around to share it with. I've had more than one rodent dropped at my feet, and once a chipmonk. Cats will share if they like you. I had one cat who caught a mouse who had sneaked into the house. When I didn't act interested, she took it into the dining room. When I went in to clean up meese's pieces, there wasn't a bit. I said "and the tail, too?" Then she went to where the mouse had come into the house and sat there for days waiting for the next one.
Click to expand...


Matter of fact I have a picture of that dog and cat reunited.


----------



## Lysistrata

Pogo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that you found Hector. Cats know how to hunt their own protein, and you two weren't around to share it with. I've had more than one rodent dropped at my feet, and once a chipmonk. Cats will share if they like you. I had one cat who caught a mouse who had sneaked into the house. When I didn't act interested, she took it into the dining room. When I went in to clean up meese's pieces, there wasn't a bit. I said "and the tail, too?" Then she went to where the mouse had come into the house and sat there for days waiting for the next one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Matter of fact I have a picture of that dog and cat reunited.
> 
> View attachment 259033​
Click to expand...


Adorable! I recall that song "reunited and it feels so good."


----------



## Pogo

Lysistrata said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that you found Hector. Cats know how to hunt their own protein, and you two weren't around to share it with. I've had more than one rodent dropped at my feet, and once a chipmonk. Cats will share if they like you. I had one cat who caught a mouse who had sneaked into the house. When I didn't act interested, she took it into the dining room. When I went in to clean up meese's pieces, there wasn't a bit. I said "and the tail, too?" Then she went to where the mouse had come into the house and sat there for days waiting for the next one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Matter of fact I have a picture of that dog and cat reunited.
> 
> View attachment 259033​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adorable! I recall that song "reunited and it feels so good."
Click to expand...


Peaches and Herb!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

No such thing as "christian dogs".

Its a silly belief BUT at least it means they're treating him well. And likely they don't believe that nonsense about no animals in heaven.


----------



## toobfreak

Pogo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
Click to expand...



He was only pissed at you because you made him live outside in the rain.  Cat's don't like to get wet or dirty and they like to be up high off the ground when they sleep.  But I'm sure he eventually forgave you.


----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are great, but the reason why they pray like that is because they pray a person will feed them.  Without people, they are on the street starving, rummaging through trash cans looking for someone to please please adopt them.  Cats won't pray like that because they have their dignity.  They will love and honor you, but past a point, on the street, they will go off and hunt their own food and make a life for themselves.  They don't need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true.  Cats are way more independent.
> 
> Back in the Katrina daze I and the GF tried to round up the animals to evacuate.  Got the dog but the cat done escaped and was nowhere to be found.  Fast forward several weeks to October when we were first allowed back in the city with no clue what ever happened to Hector.  Arrived at the GF's place and immediately Hector pops up in the window growling "where the fuck you two been?".  He'd put on weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was only pissed at you because you made him live outside in the rain.  Cat's don't like to get wet or dirty and they like to be up high off the ground when they sleep.  But I'm sure he eventually forgave you.
Click to expand...


Actually he had free access in and out.  The window was busted open.  Don't know if that was from the storm, or from my GF's neighbors on the ground floor who decided to ride the storm out and then found themselves floating in their bed.  They broke in to the upstairs until they got rescued by helicopter.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.
> 
> Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
> No
> Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?
> 
> I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "like a fun"?
> 
> "play dad"?
> 
> fidtm"?
> 
> "ov r"?
> 
> "t n"
> 
> "no peaking"?
> 
> You really need to stop the mind-altering substances when you post!
> 
> My dog types better than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know my dog didn't post this?
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure he did!

If you had typed that post,, it probably would have been even more fucked up!


----------



## Nosmo King

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.
> 
> Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
> No
> Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?
> 
> I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "like a fun"?
> 
> "play dad"?
> 
> fidtm"?
> 
> "ov r"?
> 
> "t n"
> 
> "no peaking"?
> 
> You really need to stop the mind-altering substances when you post!
> 
> My dog types better than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know my dog didn't post this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he did!
> 
> If you had typed that post,, it probably would have been even more fucked up!
Click to expand...

Awww!  You're sweet!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.
> 
> Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
> No
> Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?
> 
> I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "like a fun"?
> 
> "play dad"?
> 
> fidtm"?
> 
> "ov r"?
> 
> "t n"
> 
> "no peaking"?
> 
> You really need to stop the mind-altering substances when you post!
> 
> My dog types better than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know my dog didn't post this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he did!
> 
> If you had typed that post,, it probably would have been even more fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww!  You're sweet!
Click to expand...


Awww!  You're a moron!


----------



## Nosmo King

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I taught my dog. (That little white dog right over there on the left) to stand on her rear legs and thust her front paws in the air whenv r I point my finger like a fun and way 'stick 'me up!'.
> 
> Then, when I say 'Bang!', she rolls over and plays dad.
> No
> Did I teach her to be a fidtim, or did I teach her a cute trick?
> 
> I also taught her to put her front paws ov r her eyes when I say 'Let's play hide and seek!" Then I hide her favorite toy someplace.  I count to t n, admonish her if she lifts her head saying 'no peaking' and then tell her to 'go find it!'  If I said a prayer while her eyes were covered do you think she would know the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "like a fun"?
> 
> "play dad"?
> 
> fidtm"?
> 
> "ov r"?
> 
> "t n"
> 
> "no peaking"?
> 
> You really need to stop the mind-altering substances when you post!
> 
> My dog types better than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know my dog didn't post this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he did!
> 
> If you had typed that post,, it probably would have been even more fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww!  You're sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww!  You're a moron!
Click to expand...

Let's hope you find peace.  It must be shausting to be so doncern d for others and diligently pointing out their various flaws.  Is it troubling to feel so superior and critical?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> "like a fun"?
> 
> "play dad"?
> 
> fidtm"?
> 
> "ov r"?
> 
> "t n"
> 
> "no peaking"?
> 
> You really need to stop the mind-altering substances when you post!
> 
> My dog types better than this!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know my dog didn't post this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he did!
> 
> If you had typed that post,, it probably would have been even more fucked up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww!  You're sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww!  You're a moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope you find peace.  It must be shausting to be so doncern d for others and diligently pointing out their various flaws.  Is it troubling to feel so superior and critical?
Click to expand...


Earthworms are superior to you.


----------

